# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Brutalne reklame na TV-u za vrijeme crtica!?

## DudaGG

Drage Rode,

danas za vrijeme SpuzvaBoba su na RTL-u bile reklame za one brutalne emisije tipa Autopsija itd.. Dakle, u djecjem terminu su prikazane scene nasilja, mrtvaci, masakriranja itd. Revoltirana time, danas sam to prijavila Pravobraniteljici za djecu, a negodovala sam i na adresu RTL-a.

Mozda ste se vi vec bavile ovim problemima, ako niste, ja bih inicirala kampanju za prociscenim djecjim emisijama, ali i izostavljanja najbrutalnijih scena u pristojnim vremenima opcenito. 

Evo nekih problema:
- ovakvi problemi s dječjim terminima se dogadjaju se samo na RTL-u, već na svim televizijama
- često se događa da televizija (bilo koja!) brutalni film pusti u kasnim satima kako i treba, ali sutradan stavi reprizu istog filma u jutarnjim ili popodnevnim satima. Ja se pitam što smo na taj način dobili i jesmo li zaštitili djecu od neprimjerenih sadržaja?
- rijetki su TV voditelji (npr. informativnih emisija) koji prije najave krvave scene upozore gledatelje na situacije koje slijede. Smatram da takva upozorenja ne bi trebala biti dobra volja voditelja, vec zakonski propisano pravilo, upravo zbog djece koja gledaju TV.

Mislim da je ovo prava tema za "roditelje u akciji" jer roditelji svakako trebaju reagirati na ovakve nepravilnosti. Zapravo ne znam nista o pravnoj pozadini ovog problema (sto pise u pravilnicima i zakonima, gdje ima rupa, sto se krsi itd.)
Pozdrav,
Duda

----------


## Mamita

nisam sto posto sigurna ali mislim da ukoliko na emisijama ili filmovima postoje one oznake +12 +18 i sl. onda se ne smiju prikazivati niti najavljivati u svim terminima nego samo iza 20 ili 22 navečer.

----------


## Pliska

U tom slučaju ili ne stavljaju naznaku +12 ili +18 pa mogu emitirati reklame kad žele.

Ima filmova koji nisu limitirani, ali ja nebi nikada pustila dijete da ih pogleda. 

Nažalost, večina današnjih filmova je puna nasilja, smrti, pucanja, tučnjava... I crtiči si takvi. Teško je zaštititi dijecu.

----------


## ornela_m

Podrzavam i ovo. (Kad samo pomislim koliko je nepravilnosti na koje bi trebali reagirati kao Roditelji u akciji  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Kao dijete od svojih 8-9 godina sa klincima iz dvorista otisla sam u kino. Djecija posla, nekima palo na pamet da idemo gledati film, prijavili avanturu roditeljima i otisli. Ko je tada razmisljao sta treba i ne treba gledati. Gledali smo neki horor film. I dan-danas mi glavom prostruji poneka nasilna scena i prozme me uzasan osjecaj straha.

----------


## tibica

Podržavam. Ali nije problem samo u filmovima. Pošto sam ranoranioc vikendom upalim tv pa vidim kakve crtiće puštaju. Što onaj yu gi oh i ninja kornajče su manje nasiljni crtići? Ili power rangersi, Spiderman i cijeli asortiman crtića u kojima je jedini cilje nekoga ubiti, osakatiti, zatvoriti na cijelu vječnost, zalediti, spaliti, pretvoriti u gmaza... Ne razumijem. Gdje su nestali Snorkijevci, Kalimero, Lassie, Čudesna šuma...

----------


## DudaGG

Pisala sam RTL-u i upozorila ih na propust. Dobila sam odgovor da zahvaljuju i da ce uvaziti moju konstruktivnu kritiku.  Zivi bili pa vidjeli...
Mozda bi bilo dobro da malo obratimo paznju hoce li se zaista drzati toga, ako ne, javite im se i javite i tu na forum. Pravobraniteljica mi se nije javila.

A sto se krvolocnih crtica tice, i o tome bi se moglo razgovarati.

----------


## ribica tina

> Podržavam. Ali nije problem samo u filmovima. Pošto sam ranoranioc vikendom upalim tv pa vidim kakve crtiće puštaju. Što onaj yu gi oh i ninja kornajče su manje nasiljni crtići? Ili power rangersi, Spiderman i cijeli asortiman crtića u kojima je jedini cilje nekoga ubiti, osakatiti, zatvoriti na cijelu vječnost, zalediti, spaliti, pretvoriti u gmaza... Ne razumijem. Gdje su nestali Snorkijevci, Kalimero, Lassie, Čudesna šuma...


 :D  :D  :D  :D moji klinci imaju zabranu gledanja nove tv koja prednjači,ali ima toga i na rtl i hrt...(witch...)sotonizisani crtići koji poučavaju kako proklinjati,mrziti...pa da su "pali anđeli" dobri???!!!   ja sam za štrumpfove,disney,bipsiće,pčelicu maju...

----------


## DudaGG

Od pravobraniteljice nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Pitam se čitaju li mail.

----------


## DudaGG

da, ipak čitaju mail   :Smile:  

Dobila sam odgovor od pravobraniteljice faxom i drugi mailom, pa forwardam ovaj drugi. U prvom mailu je istaknuto jos i to (po meni vrlo vazno) da je pravobraniteljica uputila (pretpostavljam jos i prije mog pisma) Saboru prijedlog amandmana na Prijedlog o zaštiti potrošača u kojem je zatražila detaljnije reguliranje ovog problema, kao i kazne za prekršitelje. Evo drugog pisma: 

Poštovana gospođo,

Vezano uz Vašu pritužbu na sadržaje koji se emitiraju na RTL televiziji, osobito u vrijeme kada  su dostupni djeci, a nastavno na dopis koji smo Vam uputili 31. siječnja, pravobraniteljica za djecu zatražila je od RTL televizije očitovanje vezano uz Vašu pritužbu, te ujedno temeljem Zakona o pravobranitelju za djecu, preporučila da prilikom osmišljavanja programa i vremena emitiranja pojedinih emisija, povedu računa o sadržaju koji se emitiraju u vrijeme u koje je televizijski program dostupan djeci.

U odgovoru koji smo 19. ožujka zaprimili od RTL televizije istaknuto je, između ostalog, kako, vezano uz promidžbene najave filmova koji sadrže nasilje, kao i uz jutarnje repriziranje filmova koji se prvotno emitiraju u kasnim večernjim satima, program RTL-a «stavlja naglasak na obiteljski-orijentirane programske sadržaje». Osim toga, dodaje se kako se trileri ili akcijski filmovi koji sadrže prizore nasilja emitiraju u terminu koji nije prikladan za djecu i ne repriziraju se u prijepodnevnim terminima, a kao opće načelo navodi se kako se u promidžbenim najavama za te programske sadržaje ne ističu primjeri nasilja u tim filmovima, osobito kada se najava emitira tijekom dana. G. Tonko Weissmann, pravni savjetnik RTL Hrvatske naveo je kako je «RTL u svakome trenutku svjestan svoje odgovornosti u odnosu na djecu i tu obvezu shvaća vrlo ozbiljno».

Ukoliko smatrate da Vam možemo pružiti dodatna pojašnjenja ili smatrate da ima prostora za daljnji angažman pravobraniteljice za djecu, svakako nam se obratite.

----------


## apricot

Bravo, Duda   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

Duda   :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## ninocka

čudo je program naše televizije.
prije neki dan je učini mi se oko 21:30 bio film "Zamka za roditelje" koji je skroz ok za klince koji čitaju.
Zašto tak kasno??? :shock: 

Duda, na koji si mail slala pismo?
ja isto čekam jedan odgovor pa ništa...
... a nisam dobila ni povratnu poruku da su ga pročitali...

----------


## apricot

> .
> prije neki dan je učini mi se oko 21:30 bio film "Zamka za roditelje" koji je skroz ok za klince koji čitaju.
> Zašto tak kasno??? :shock:


To je onaj film koji je snimljen po Kästnerovim "Blizankama"?
Pa to je idealno za klince!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mami

Mene užasno smeta ona reklama s vrištanjem za sredstvo za čišćenje kupaonice. Najdraža mi je prije vremenske prognoze. Upalim televiziju samo tamo oko dnevnika (koji je i sam pregrub) i gledam ga usput, ali kad dođe ta reklama više ne znam kako reagirati. Ako pojurim prema daljinskom, samo tome dajem još veći naglasak. Objašnjavanje djeci da je to bezveze, samo izmišljeno, da su glupi ti koji takve stvari izmišljaju ... mi je stvarno dojadilo. Nikad neću kupiti taj proizvod, a ako netko smatra isto i ima vremena pokušati to zaustaviti bit ću zaista zahvalna.

----------


## snjež

Pridružujem se ovoj temi...naime..neki dan sam upalila telku na Novoj TV u vrijeme emitiranja Rekonstrukcije (za one koji ne znaku to je kvazi dokumentaristička emisija o ubojistvima i ostalom kriminalu) gdje voditelj iste obznanjuje kako se repriza neće više emitirati pred zoru već u 18.15...pa kad je prime time za djecu nego tad..doduše kod nas doma ne (osvješteni smo svi što se tiče gledanja TVa), ali ima i one djece čiji roditelji TV koriste kao babysitting službu i puštaju dječicu da bez ikakve selekcije bulje u "čarobnu" kutiju.

----------


## ribica tina

> Mene užasno smeta ona reklama s vrištanjem za sredstvo za čišćenje kupaonice.


a nama su "LJIGAVCI" pomogli da shvate zašto treba prati ruke... :D 
a klara je pitala jel ima tih ljigavaca i kod nas u wc-u,rekla sam da ja čistim i da ih uglavnom nema,ali zato ne smiju dirati nigdje drugdje wc,jer ih negdje može biti....pa smo došli kod prijatelja i kaže klara kad se vratila sa wc-a:mama,dobro sam oprala ruke jer si mi rekla da kod drugih ljudi ima ljigavaca jer je zmazano!  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## jadranka605

Baš sam o ovom razmišljala...
Kod mene je počelo prije koji misec kad su se na vijestima RTL-a prikazala tijela dvojice utopljenih ribara. Bila sam u šoku.
Prenstveno jer je D bio u sobi i slučajno vidija istu scenu. 
Voditelj vijesti nije uopće UPOZORIJA da su scene koje slijede uznemirujuće. A smatram da bi takvo što u svakom slućaju tribalo reći.
A to nije bio ni prvi ni zadnji put. Tu u medijima prvenstveno kritike idu RTL-u, pa onda ostalima.
Od reklama mi je bila stravična ona za Flex pakete iz T-mobila (kad onaj prijo pada na leđa s balkona). Fuj...

----------


## jadranka605

Eh da zaboravih na reklamu za sex inspektore ustid bila dana...
to je opet neka druga tema, al nisam mogla odolit   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DudaGG

> Duda, na koji si mail slala pismo?
> ja isto čekam jedan odgovor pa ništa...
> ... a nisam dobila ni povratnu poruku da su ga pročitali...


Ajme ninocka, ja sam tek danas vidjela ovo tvoje pitanje, ispričavam se. Vjerojatno si već u međuvremenu i dobila odgovor, ali evo za sve koji ne znaju: pravobraniteljica za djecu ima svoju web stranicu na 
http://www.dijete.hr/

a mail je:
info@dijete.hr

[/url]

----------

